# Netflix signs deal with Turner and Warner Bros. TV shows starting this March



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/topics/hd/



> _Beginning March 30, 2013, complete past seasons of such great Cartoon Network shows as Adventure Time, Ben 10, Regular Show, Johnny Bravo, Warner Bros. Animation's Green Lantern will become available on the popular "Just for Kids" section of the world's leading Internet TV subscription service._






> _Coming exclusively to Netflix in January 2014 will be season one and two of the critically acclaimed Warner Horizon Television-produced TNT series Dallas._


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

Yeah baby!


----------

